# Getting somwhere? pic updates



## somethingfishy (25 Feb 2012)

here goes then ...

6 weeks ago i was plodding along nicely with a very bog standed 180 ltr tank with two plants. A broken down filter and the oportunity to upgrade tank for free coupled with a best mate who is scaping hooked and i have found myself attempting my first low tech tank.

haha and it is low compared to some of the scapes on here ... only 6 weeks in and i want to change it  

gonna stick with it though cause after alot of reading on here, the best way to learn seems to be by doing  :? here are some pics of how it is going so far   



















i made it a 360 degree ish tank cause i have always loved the idea ... however prob not the wisest decision for a first attempt   

like everyone tips and hints really welcome 
cheers dave


----------



## O'Neil (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

Can't really give you any Aquascaping advice but it looks good.


----------



## darren636 (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

it is a good start.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

Look at you trying to be all arty with you corner shots!
Its coming along nicely mate, see you still havent added the extra gravel to grade the rocks in a bit though...lazy  
I do like the new enchinodorus, think they will grow full tank height eventually....

You might want to check you fert regime with someone with a little more low tech experience than me too...


----------



## somethingfishy (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*



			
				Porksword said:
			
		

> Can't really give you any Aquascaping advice but it looks good.



haha i would not call it an aquascape yet as it was chucked together but im hoping to learn a bit about growing plants


----------



## O'Neil (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

See what I mean ....... I know nothing, lol


----------



## somethingfishy (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*



			
				Porksword said:
			
		

> See what I mean ....... I know nothing, lol



sorry i meant as in i aint good enough to claim i scaped this tank   one day


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

Vals didnt take long to double their length... im sure they'd grow in a toilet bowl 

Moss, moss, moss,moss,moss.......


----------



## O'Neil (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Porksword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me neither mate but thats why we're here


----------



## somethingfishy (25 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

think the bush fish likes the new plants


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

when i started this tank i had never been on this site and realised the huge potential of a planted tank ! i even said to my mate that two or three plants max .. my focus in the past had always been a nice piece of wood and my fish. hence the massive chunk of bog wood which i still love, but would love some plant tips to help break or compliment the massive horizontal lines of the wood. i am planning to introduce some moss to help tone it down a bit but my planting knowledge is very basic :~)


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

will be happier when this view has some more green in it  or maybe red or brown lol being colourblind has its drawbacks with a planted tank ... a bit cloudy cause of me messing with it


----------



## Kristoph91 (27 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*

Love the wood mate, is it all one piece?
Kris


----------



## somethingfishy (27 Feb 2012)

*Re: my first low tech tank*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Love the wood mate, is it all one piece?
> Kris



yeah its one solid lump and i could not resist it   i might of done things differently after spending a few hours on here, and tried to of been more creative. saying that i still like the wood


----------



## somethingfishy (28 Feb 2012)

*Re: too much splash?*

my top water inlet to the tank really aggitates the surface (splashes). my tank being low tech with no added co2 ... i have read that this will disperse any co2 that is in there. my question is if i set it up so it just ripples will the fish still get enough oxygen? i will keep having a read and try not to be a no nothing


----------



## darren636 (28 Feb 2012)

*Re: too much splash?*

i imagine the ripples will be fine. You are not injecting co2 so will not be losing any through surface agitation.


----------



## somethingfishy (29 Feb 2012)

*Re: too much splash?*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> i imagine the ripples will be fine. You are not injecting co2 so will not be losing any through surface agitation.


 thanks darren ... so in my tank i can concentrate on making sure the fish have oxygen and not worry about the co2


----------



## somethingfishy (29 Feb 2012)

*Re: mossed it up!*

tried to plant some moss to break the wood up... i really struggled, i ended up stuffing it into any crack/split i could find. any tips on planting it? so i can add some to where i want it to be )


----------



## hinch (29 Feb 2012)

*Re: mossed it up!*

tie it on with cotton or fishing line


----------



## jalexst (29 Feb 2012)

*Re: mossed it up!*

Looking good     Really like the 360 degree idea too!

I have best results when the moss peices are quite small (as apposed to sheets) and tied on with lots of thread, round and round. When it is in small bits i find it grows more evenly.

Your wood looks great, looking forward to seeing the moss!


----------



## somethingfishy (29 Feb 2012)

*Re: mossed it up!*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> tie it on with cotton or fishing line


 thanks


----------



## somethingfishy (29 Feb 2012)

*Re: mossed it up!*



			
				jalexst said:
			
		

> Looking good     Really like the 360 degree idea too!
> 
> I have best results when the moss peices are quite small (as apposed to sheets) and tied on with lots of thread, round and round. When it is in small bits i find it grows more evenly.
> 
> Your wood looks great, looking forward to seeing the moss!



thanks bud   
Most of the bits i put in were very small cause of the way i attached them ... with any luck it sounds like that could work to my advantage. will put a couple of pics up this weekend. My biggest problem now is wanting to change something every five seconds


----------



## johnjo (29 Feb 2012)

*mossed it up!*

Im new to planted tanks as well and have found a tip on here useful, very fine mesh hair netting works really well with moss if your tying long strips of it on. £1.00 for 2 nets at boots, you literally can't see it in the tank and it holds it all in place. Just cut a strip off, stretch it over the moss and tie with cotton, works on stones as well.


----------



## somethingfishy (1 Mar 2012)

*Re: mossed it up!*



			
				johnjo said:
			
		

> Im new to planted tanks as well and have found a tip on here useful, very fine mesh hair netting works really well with moss if your tying long strips of it on. £1.00 for 2 nets at boots, you literally can't see it in the tank and it holds it all in place. Just cut a strip off, stretch it over the moss and tie with cotton, works on stones as well.


cool thanks for that ... gonna see how what i have put in gets on, then add some more.


----------



## somethingfishy (4 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

After doing some much needed research ... maybe 2 months to late 
and with some help from some kind people on here, i have come to realise my desire to run a low tech tank was being hampered by my lack of no how.
No more weekly 50% water changes for a start .. plus if im relying on my fish waiste and food to keep my plants going then maybe i need some more fish?

currently i have 
2 clown loaches
2 ancistrus
10 banded barbs 
1 angel
1 bush fish
4 sterbai corys

does this sound like enough fish for a med to heavy planted 300ltre tank?
If not? any suggestions for a nice shoaling fish would be welcome

thanks dave (the slightly better educated and definately more confused newb)


----------



## Calzone (4 Mar 2012)

*Back to day one!!*

If you've got good enough filtration, enough oxygen and keep on top of maintenance reckon you could get a lot more fish in 300litres no problem.  If it was me I'd look to get more Corys (min 6, pref more), probably a decent school of small dither fish to  contrast the barbs (not sure how big they are mind you).  And possibly more angels, though am not experienced with angels in terms of how easy it is to add new ones to a solo etc etc...


----------



## somethingfishy (4 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*



			
				Calzone said:
			
		

> If you've got good enough filtration, enough oxygen and keep on top of maintenance reckon you could get a lot more fish in 300litres no problem.  If it was me I'd look to get more Corys (min 6, pref more), probably a decent school of small dither fish to  contrast the barbs (not sure how big they are mind you).  And possibly more angels, though am not experienced with angels in terms of how easy it is to add new ones to a solo etc etc...



sounds good the tank does look pretty empty fish wise as all my current fish stay at the bottom. except the angel which is going to a friend as im hoping to have shrimp soon. 
the corys are such entertaining fish and i will definately be getting some more, as to the dither fish i really cant make my mind up  :? 

hopefully have all the plants in this week and my fish soon, when i can make my mind up!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

Still think congo's would suit your jungle look great!


----------



## somethingfishy (4 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Still think congo's would suit your jungle look great!



cant find any love for them ... but i will pop over to MA to see the ones you mentioned, and probably have another jealous gawk at your tank


----------



## faizal (4 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

Hi  . This is a very nice journal. I am not sure if I have this right (maybe someone with much better experience could correct me if I am wrong) but I think we should heavily plant our non co2 set ups if we are planning to go the no water change way. I think heavily planted means that if we see our substrate level straight from the top, we should only be able to see 10-15% of the bare substrate area, the rest should be covered with plants. 

Somethingfishy, this is only just in case if you had not known this piece of information, Tom Barr also advises a pattern of dosing where you dose very simple ferts once a week for 3 weeks and then not dose for the 4th week and restart weekly dosing for the next consecutive 3 weeks & so on.

For a 20 US gallon tank it's:
1/4 teaspoon Seachem Equilibrium
1/8 th teaspoon KNO3 powder
1/32 teaspoon KH2PO4

Sorry if I yapped too much here. I only intend to inform you of such a regime exists in case you were not familiar with it.


----------



## somethingfishy (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Hi  . This is a very nice journal. I am not sure if I have this right (maybe someone with much better experience could correct me if I am wrong) but I think we should heavily plant our non co2 set ups if we are planning to go the no water change way. I think heavily planted means that if we see our substrate level straight from the top, we should only be able to see 10-15% of the bare substrate area, the rest should be covered with plants.
> 
> Somethingfishy, this is only just in case if you had not known this piece of information, Tom Barr also advises a pattern of dosing where you dose very simple ferts once a week for 3 weeks and then not dose for the 4th week and restart weekly dosing for the next consecutive 3 weeks & so on.
> 
> ...



thanks for the extra info

i have more plants coming this week and i think i will be at the mid/heavy planted stage, although the wood in my tank makes it hard to judge.
i have been using tnc complete but maybe i should dose according to tom barr no point in ignoring someone who understands alot more than me   

its a bit daunting not doing a water change but i guess i have to stick with it and see how it goes.


----------



## awtong (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

Thought I would add a pic to help you think about the Congo's.  They never get their full colour in the holding tanks and once they get the fin extensions they are lovely.  A shoal of these looks amazing some of my males are now 5-6cm.  All 21 of mine came from MA scotsdales.






Unfortunately I am limited by my poor camera skills.

Loving the progression of your tank   

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

thanks for that Andy

and trust me compared to my camera skills that pics a cracker.
i must admit they do look good but dont tell easerthegeaser i said that 

where do they tend to swim ? i know that sounds stupid but i would really like
a mid to high level fish. 
i had some emperor tetras and i am tempted to go back to them.

cheers dave


----------



## awtong (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

Be careful with the Emperor tetra's I have seen quite a few recently in numerous LFS's and they have had lesions and what look like little worms inside.  I have no idea what they are but it seems to be affecting stock.

Congo's tend to stay more upper to middle water level generally.  They are higher in the water than when I kept Emperor's.

If your not so sold on this Congo's have you seen the Yellow Tail Congo's?  They are a bit different and both Cambridge MA's had them in stock.

Thanks for the compliment.

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

yeah i have not seen a healthy looking emperor tetra for a while

to be honest i think the congo's would suit my tank better and if in your experience they are higher 
swimmers then they could be spot on. 

how are you getting on with your tiger plecs?


----------



## awtong (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

Apologies for spamming your thread but as you asked ......













That's 3 of the 5 I have





And that last one is my Chocolate Zebra she is my girl!


----------



## somethingfishy (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

damm now the best looking thing on my journal are your pics   

really love those little fellas and the chocalate is really very nice
i popped into amwells yesterday but theirs had gone ... probably best as with your advice they
would not of been that happy in my tank ... temptation is a bitch


----------



## faizal (5 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> i have been using tnc complete but maybe i should dose according to tom barr no point in ignoring someone who understands alot more than me



  Yeah,...I totally agree



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> its a bit daunting not doing a water change but i guess i have to stick with it and see how it goes.



I know exactly what you mean , I had the same feeling as well but it appears to do well though from what you hear & read. In my present non co2 tank (which is just 2 weeks old   ) I am doing just about 25% water change weekly 
after lights out. I make sure I do the water change at least 12 hours before the lights come back on. If I am not mistaken I remember reading a post where Tom once said that it can still be done (small water changes 20-25% in a non co2 tank) but one should do it after lights out period. I will let you know if anything takes a bad turn in my tank due to these small water changes. My tank is not fully planted as per Tom's advice   but I am getting there. I think I can still see about 40% of the substrate when I look down at it from the top.

Wish you all the best of luck with yours


----------



## awtong (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

Think of the pics as inspiration and then your tank will be great!

That Zebra is out all the time not shy like the others.  Bold as brass and she was my 1st plec so I have a bit of a soft spot for her.

Keep working on the tank and post us some new pics soon!

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

Thanks for the encouragment guys 
i will be posting some pics this weekend 

oh on a side note has anyone seen a bleeding heart tetra in the flesh so to speak, they look pretty good in some pics.


----------



## awtong (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*

I used to keep a few.  They are quite nice in a planted scape but mine tended to stay quite low in the water column.  

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: Back to day one!!*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> I used to keep a few.  They are quite nice in a planted scape but mine tended to stay quite low in the water column.
> 
> Andy



I should just bite the bullet and get the congos i think, im really missing the mid water activity.
Scotsdales here i come


----------



## somethingfishy (8 Mar 2012)

*Columnaris !!!*

As people will know who have read this post and another thread called 'clean freak'
I have tried to make my tank low tech, following the tom barr report, but sadly
i tried to shoehorn this onto my tank after i had started it had been set up, so it was never ideal.
i have not done a water change for three weeks trying to establish the plant change (sorry i can never remember the proper terms)

Have sat with my fingers crossed hoping it was all adapting, however i found a dead fish today.






I have never seen  a fish look like this before, i have done some research and i think it is columnaris
the syptoms and build up to this seem to match i.e.

too much biological waiste etc

I can only think that i have created this by not having a heavy enough planted tank to try and acheive a low tech low mantience tank

would really appreciate any thoughts and advice 

thanks dave


----------



## darren636 (8 Mar 2012)

*Re: What is this?*

that is a fish? Looks like goo


----------



## somethingfishy (8 Mar 2012)

*Re: What is this?*

I know!! i was away from the tank for about 72 hrs so my wife was feeding etc .. it could of been dead for a while
Took it to my lfs and they believe its just natural bacteria breaking down the fish ? 

I hope this is the case, all my other fish look a ok 

trying to calm down a bit and not convince myself thats any number of nasty fungal or bacetrial infection.


----------



## Calzone (11 Mar 2012)

*What is this?*

In my experience columnaris shows as a white patch on the back under the fin, one of its common names is saddleback.  It apparently comes in more than one strain, most have very high mortality and dont necessarily give the saddleback, but when I've had it the saddleback version has had mortality around 30%.  Pimafix and melafix are the only things I've used.


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Mar 2012)

*Re: What is this?*



			
				Calzone said:
			
		

> In my experience columnaris shows as a white patch on the back under the fin, one of its common names is saddleback.  It apparently comes in more than one strain, most have very high mortality and dont necessarily give the saddleback, but when I've had it the saddleback version has had mortality around 30%.  Pimafix and melafix are the only things I've used.



Thanks 
I have dosed the tank with melifix, but all the fish seem very happy

I think i over reacted and it was just natural bacteria on a dead fish. 
The sae in question was very new to the tank and these things happen i guess
Keeping a close eye on them


----------



## Calzone (11 Mar 2012)

*What is this?*

One fish, no big deal.  If it continues, different story.....


----------



## somethingfishy (25 Mar 2012)

*Re: What is this?*

Glad to report that all my fish seem like happy little troopers now 

And its about time i updated with some pics ... still need a beginners course on how to use a camera!

Well theres growth but its slow, added my first pic to compare with my new pic at ten weeks in, opinions and advice always welcome especially on more plant suggestions.

week 6 first pic




week 10




week 6




week 10




there is some new growth im sure, but there are alot of new plants too !!!
nothings dying so hopefully im going in the right direction


----------



## O'Neil (25 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*

Looking good mate, I'm only just starting to see growth on my nano, HC is a bit of a bugger to grow but it's getting there.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*

think you should be perfectly happy with the growth mate, low tech ,or any tech for that matter, aint a race. Growth with minimal algae is a win in my book. 
Its coming along nicely mate.


----------



## Steveyg81 (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*

really liking this journal   , 

im a beginner to planted tanks too, and you've kinda inspired me to start a journal of my own,

look forward to the next round of pics


----------



## faizal (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*

This tank is really coming on nicely. 



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> .....always welcome especially on more plant suggestions.



I am no expert on aquascaping. Infact I couldn't keep any of my plants alive up till recentely,...for what its worth though how about echinodorus amazonicus on the right side near the vals. Add more Vals. Some echinodorus tennellus and crypt parva for foreground (tightly planted & you might need quite a few pots i think), vallis nana( appeared to do well without co2 for me) bunched together at midground ,saggitaria subulata (i might just try one pot first), crypt balansae, More java ferns, Windelov fern, Big anubias like anubias afzelli (background), anubias bateri coffeefolia (mid placement) and anubias barteri augustifolia (foreground). Aponotogens, etc

This could look like an amazing little amazon jungle!!!!  

Other crypts like crypt blassi, crypt spiralis, Crypt lutea,...all planted tightly together.

I yapped again didn't i?


----------



## faizal (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*

what's the name of that long thin stemed plant with a broad leaf that you have there at the centre of the tank? It's very very nice


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*



			
				Porksword said:
			
		

> Looking good mate, I'm only just starting to see growth on my nano, HC is a bit of a bugger to grow but it's getting there.



cheers, im happy with any growth atall at least we are going in the right direction.


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*



			
				Steveyg81 said:
			
		

> really liking this journal   ,
> 
> im a beginner to planted tanks too, and you've kinda inspired me to start a journal of my own,
> 
> look forward to the next round of pics



thanks alot steve

you should take the plunge, everyone on here is so helpful and its really good to get feedback especially for us new guys

although i have a long way to go with this one im looking forward to my next journal, this time starting it in the planning stages ... haha cause there was not alot of planning this time round


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> what's the name of that long thin stemed plant with a broad leaf that you have there at the centre of the tank? It's very very nice



seriously thankyou for the time and effort you have spent in your reply

i just have to read up on what half the plants are you listed.
saying that more crypts, anubias and echinodorus  i think are the right way to go as i seem to be getting some growth and healthy looking plants with them so far.

Have learnt not to put any anubias high up in my tank as the just attract hair algae but not when i put them at the base?

And i definately want some more vals as i like the way they sweep across the top of the tank and as the frogbit establishes it should make a nice canopy.

My biggest regret at the moment is how one sided the tank is considering it was supposed to be a 360 ... think thats why i did not post a pic from the back   

more reading for me and hopefully then the next stage of planting ... wish i could master the tweesers, seriously funny how bad i am with them.

the stem plant you mentioned is an echinodorus   but i dont know which kind ... i really need to keep the little cards!
I also need to work out how to do multiple quotes in a reply   

thanks alot dave


----------



## awtong (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*

Looking very nice with steady improvement and some nice growth   

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Looking very nice with steady improvement and some nice growth
> 
> Andy



thanks andy,

im just missing some special little plecs   

they have a nice pepermint ancistrus in amwells, nice looking little fella.

my two standard ancistrus are really growing now and are both very active, but i cant get out of the habbit of cycling fish every few months !! grass is always greener


----------



## faizal (27 Mar 2012)

*Re: 4 weeks on!*

Thank you Dave.   I am glad that you found my reply useful. 



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> saying that more crypts, anubias and echinodorus i think are the right way to go as i seem to be getting some growth and healthy looking plants with them so far.



Yeah,....I found them really easy to grow too. Infact in my previuos non co2 tank practically everything i put in died except for the anubias & crypts. They are really super hardy.




			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Have learnt not to put any anubias high up in my tank as the just attract hair algae but not when i put them at the base?



I think it's got something to do with their slow growth rates. They are usually prone to get BBA (Black Brush Algae) on their leaves when exposed to too direct light. Hence better to shade them with taller plants.



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> ... wish i could master the tweesers, seriously funny how bad i am with them.


Brother,...you should have seen ME planting my first 2 footer. Sweating,....and panting,.. clumsy fingers and all,.....  It gets easier with each new try or tank. You pant less,...sweat less,...fingers still clumsy but managable.  

Wish you all the best with your tank. You are doing so much better than I had on my first attempt.


----------



## somethingfishy (30 Mar 2012)

*stupid is as stupid does!!*

Im guessing the idea of these journals is to be totally honest 

I was looking through the forsale section and saw antipofish's Blxya japonica and ench tennelus, i really liked the look of these plants and it gave me a good idea on how to alter my hardscape very slighty to incorporate these plants. 

I did do a quick bit of research about the plants but somehow my 'i want filter' stopped me from noticing that both plants would ideally like alot more light than i have and C02 .... ooops 

im thinking to just plant them anyway and keep a close eye on them, or do peeps here think thats a total waiste of time?


Im also starting to see a bit of new hair algae on my enchindorus which im hoping will be solved by a couple of root tabs to boost the plants?


----------



## somethingfishy (30 Mar 2012)

*Re: stupid is as stupid does!!*

Well they arrived today, thanks to antipofish's super organized sales 

so im gonna plant them and see what happens + i get to mess with the hardscape, which is very boring atm.


----------



## somethingfishy (30 Mar 2012)

*Re: Moving plants?*

Gonna be messing with the tank tomorrow ... like i sad to introduce some ill suited plants 

also i will be moving a couple of plants around because as they have grown i have realised the initial placement was wrong. Is it really bad to keep moving plants? Cause of my inexperience i have moved plants quite alot and im a bit worried of the effect this will have or am i over worrying?


----------



## awtong (31 Mar 2012)

*Re: Moving plants?*

I move my crypts around quite a bit.  Just take care with handling when you move them, remove any dead or poor quality leaves etc and possibly trim the roots back depending on what plant it is.  Its a learning curve so moving plants and observing how they grow and changing your tank asthetics is just learning and getting experience.

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Moving plants?*

My crypts that have been in the tank from start up and that have actually grown well have started to get holes, and within a day of this to totally melt?
I have added alot more plants recently and wondering whether this could be the cause and the other factor is that i have added the reflectors to my t8s.
My enchondorus only seem to be able to support 3/4 leaves at a time, any addition to that number and another leaf will turn bad sometimes the new one sometimes an old one... have started to add root tabs as i think maybe this is due to nuetrition?


----------



## Ady34 (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*

Hi there,
ive suffered a lot of crypt melt with my current set up and the general concensus is its a c02 issue. Also it has been suggested that crypts may suffer from Mg and Ca deficiencies in softer water areas which may also cause melting.
Im leaning towards c02 issues on my set up as im adding Mg and Ca salts and still getting minor crypt melt. Unsure as to your c02 method (if any), but perhaps with the additional plant mass youve added, flow has been altered resulting in the crypts not receiving the same supply of c02.... theyre pretty sensitive to c02 changes!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*

zero added c02, and where this group of crypts are the flow is as it always has been. I live in cambrdgeshire and i think im right in saying this is a hard water area. I add tnc+ about 15ml twice a week.

dont know what i have done but they are not happy


----------



## darren636 (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*

take off the reflectors. See what happens?


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*

yeah i was thinking that would probably be the best bet, but as the frogbit is spreading and the giant vallis i was hoping i could get away with it.
Plus i was thinking that because i had upted my plant mass so much it would be fine, but i guess more plants would not cause the melt but more light could.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*

Up your ferts buddy, you added a lot more plants and the ones you had have grown a lot since start up.  Extra plant mass combined with adding more light with the reflectors means more demand for nutrients.

Your tank is looking good though mate, havent seen any of those pics up yet?


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*

I will up me ferts which makes sense  

Been having a look through the pics today cheers bud, and will get some posted later on. Im supposed to be doing paperwork and the boss is home !


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*

After having a moan thought i better put some new pics up and say that im happy with the tanks progress. I think it is actually starting to look like a planted tank 






I still need to add some more plants to the centre and the right and i really want to get some moss growing on the wood, haha at the moment i only have one lonely little clump i stuffed in a crack.





would really love to cover that piece of wood in some moss, i have bought some just need to get some kind of sheeting and try to establish the moss on the sheet. Then cut it to the woods shape and attach, does that sound like a good way? Really dont think i will be able to thread the moss on by itself.

Finally a shot end on





Im really happy with the way this view is filling out and will be even happier as this ratio is established throughout the tank.

One last pic cause i love these guys


----------



## Antipofish (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Pentazona barbs !!!!  You bar steward.  I really LOVE those barbs, and also the Puntius Rhomboocellatus.  As barbs, how are they behaved ? I imagine them to be much more peacful than say Tigers... ?  Its looking great in there mate.


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Pentazona barbs !!!!  You bar steward.  I really LOVE those barbs, and also the Puntius Rhomboocellatus.  As barbs, how are they behaved ? I imagine them to be much more peacful than say Tigers... ?  Its looking great in there mate.



The banded barbs are great little (ish) fish and the colours look great when the lights are on and off. They actually shoal quite tightly and look really good exploring the bottom of the tank. So far they have been really peaceful only complaint would be that once in a while they nibble a plant! The denisons are quite new to the tank and i have been really suprised by how much colour they have produced, had no idea from seeing them in lfs. Again so far they have been really peacful and my one sae shoals with them alot which is great to see


----------



## spyder (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Up your ferts buddy, you added a lot more plants and the ones you had have grown a lot since start up.  Extra plant mass combined with adding more light with the reflectors means more demand for nutrients.



Extra light will cause an immediate demand for more co2, hence the holes/melting. As the OP stated they were growing well we can rule out emersed growth melt.

Somethingfishy, More plants and more light drives up demand for Co2 before ferts. You can add all the ferts you wish but with more light and low co2 the plants will not be able to utilize the ferts. 

It maybe best to remove the reflectors if things were fine before hand. Shaving an hour or 2 off the photoperiod will also help along with the floaters you have, unless you wish to suppliment co2 via a liquid carbon product or gas injection.

The tank is looking nice and clean, very fresh on the eyes.


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Got me some holes?*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply 

yeah looking at it now i dont really know why i put the reflectors back on !
It was all ticking over nicely   Thats the problem with sunday driving, every now and then you want to put your foot on the gas ... but might come unstuck on a corner!


----------



## awtong (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Those banded barbs are lovely little fish.  The SAE's love shoaling with the Denisonii barbs and just wait till they get to 10+cm and get all the green and yellow colouration you will love them.  How many do you have?

The tank is looking really good but it is hard with tanks like ours to just sit out and wait for the growth!

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Those banded barbs are lovely little fish.  The SAE's love shoaling with the Denisonii barbs and just wait till they get to 10+cm and get all the green and yellow colouration you will love them.  How many do you have?
> 
> The tank is looking really good but it is hard with tanks like ours to just sit out and wait for the growth!
> 
> Andy



I have three denisons although one does not look so happy or healthy really not sure why? He is the only fish that looks less than %100 ! Saw some fully grown denisons at swallow aquatics and they looked really good   

The growth is happening im finding taking lots of pics and comparing them helps to notice the progress, got some more planting to do then i think its time to sit back and watch


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

I was quite surprised by the amount of growth when i came round mate, i thought it would be much slower than it has been, especially the crypts.

Spyder, you are right, however i would suggest that unless we try things on our tanks we never know its limits, especially with finding appropriate light levels in low tech.  Since the reflectors have been on a week without any algae issues i would continue for the time being, just pay attention to what happens.  That and the fact the floating plant mass has undoubtedly reduced the light more than the reflectors have increased it.
In my previous high tech i also suffered holes in my crypts , i upped my potassium dosing without touching co2 and it resolved.  CO2 is the first place to look with any signs of plant stress but isnt always the solution wouldnt you agree?


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> I was quite surprised by the amount of growth when i came round mate, i thought it would be much slower than it has been, especially the crypts.
> 
> Spyder, you are right, however i would suggest that unless we try things on our tanks we never know its limits, especially with finding appropriate light levels in low tech.  Since the reflectors have been on a week without any algae issues i would continue for the time being, just pay attention to what happens.  That and the fact the floating plant mass has undoubtedly reduced the light more than the reflectors have increased it.
> In my previous high tech i also suffered holes in my crypts , i upped my potassium dosing without touching co2 and it resolved.  CO2 is the first place to look with any signs of plant stress but isnt always the solution wouldnt you agree?


 
Would say thats my biggest problem now, understanding ferts? As you know bud i use tnc complete but i dont really understand whats in it ? And i definately would not know what to dose based on what my plants are telling me!
Guess the answer is the same as usual .... more reading


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Looks great mate! Have you thought of maybe growing moss on the flat end of the wood ? That would be nice IMO.
But all in all looks great, has really come along! 
Nice work 
Kris


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

I def want to moss the ugly flat end up, if i could turn back time i would have drilled it out a bit so i could have planted in it.


----------



## awtong (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

There's that UKAPS style hindsight again  

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> There's that UKAPS style hindsight again
> 
> Andy



Damm straight   I cant get the moss right atall in my tank.
But i will keep trying


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Looking good, always great to see another successful low energy tank. Have you thought about willow moss _Fontinalis antipyretica_? IME it grows very quickly, perfect for hiding the not so attractive parts of bog wood etc, you just need to secure it with a few strands of cotton and away it goes.


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Looking good, always great to see another successful low energy tank. Have you thought about willow moss _Fontinalis antipyretica_? IME it grows very quickly, perfect for hiding the not so attractive parts of bog wood etc, you just need to secure it with a few strands of cotton and away it goes.


 
cool thanks for the advice i will try to get some, shame its so hard to get hold of moss cause my tank has definately got some wood that needs covering. 
Im gonna get some update pics on here this week cause i might actually need some trimming advice


----------



## awtong (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

I will be watching with interest with how this moss does for you.  Could be the answer to my moss issue.  I tried to moss my wood before but had no success with it.  Maybe I just needed the right type!

Andy


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Put a "WANTED" Ad up on here for some Fiss.
Someone will surely come to your rescue, people on here are always trying to help each other out.

Kris


----------



## awtong (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

No need Basil has already kindly offered some up!

I will see first hand how it works out!

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Basil is sorting me out aswell,

looking forward to covering up some of my wood and hopefully adding a bit of texture to the tank, plus hopefully a nice hiding place for some baby shrimp.

Need to get some kind of sheeting pronto !


----------



## somethingfishy (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Really impressed with the moss Basil sent me (thankyou) I only planted a quarter to see how it looked and on next water change i will be planting the lot  

Had my first trim in the tank, only a couple of stems but it was still a trim   
Easer forgot his camera so i did not take any pics but will take some tonight with mine.

Totally gutted i bought a chocolate zebra plec which i absolutely loved and was devastated to find him dead last night


----------



## Antipofish (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Really impressed with the moss Basil sent me (thankyou) I only planted a quarter to see how it looked and on next water change i will be planting the lot
> 
> Had my first trim in the tank, only a couple of stems but it was still a trim
> Easer forgot his camera so i did not take any pics but will take some tonight with mine.
> ...



Hi sounds like the tank is coming on nicely.  Sorry about the plec.  Any ideas why ?


----------



## somethingfishy (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

I can only think he starved himself ... i introduced a pepermint plec three weeks ago and he seems fine, so loosely based on that i think my water is fine. 

but im no plec expert, truly hope it was nothing i did cause they are such an attractive fish. Dunno if i will be able to find another one, that was the first i have seen in a lfs.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Hi all,


> Hi sounds like the tank is coming on nicely. Sorry about the plec. Any ideas why ?


 I keep L129 which is similar, I don't think it would be a food problem, as _Hypancistrus_ eat most things (but only at night, so I always feed mine after lights out). They do have a very high oxygen requirement (higher than _Ancistrus_ etc), and my suspicion is that most deaths relate to low oxygen at night, particularly if the fish has been near the top of the tank, and or the filter outflow.

This is one of the down-sides to keeping them, if they are happy you never see them during the day at all.

cheers Darrel


----------



## somethingfishy (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

thanks for the info... suprised as he stayed at the bottom.

Hmm i would love another but i certainly dont want to cause another death of such a fine fish. My tank is nearly covered by frogbit and duckweed, plus two other floaters which i have no idea what they are? So hopefully this increases my oxygen content. If i managed to find another would it be good to run an air pump at night?


----------



## awtong (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*

Hey man I am absolutely gutted for you I know how stoaked you were to find one   

As I have said before mine is such a guts she will now feed light on or off, but I didn't see her feed for months as they are such good night time scavengers so starvation would surprise me.

Just out of interest what temp do you keep the tank at?  C. Zebras like it fairly warm at 27 - 30C.  I keep mine at a minimum of 27C.  Yours is a larger tank how do you heat it.  I don't heat inline and as it is a large tank I run 2 heaters 1 x 200w by the filter intake and a 300w by the out take.  I use juwel heaters so I can keep them vertical and hide them by the pipes.

One other question how did yu acclimate the fish? I have always drip aclimiated my plecs over 1 - 2 hrs adding a small amount of water every 10mins.

Sorry for asking basic questions and I don't want to seem like I am teaching you to suck eggs but if I can try and help you with this you may feel more confident to try again in the future.


----------



## somethingfishy (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: more plants*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Hey man I am absolutely gutted for you I know how stoaked you were to find one
> 
> As I have said before mine is such a guts she will now feed light on or off, but I didn't see her feed for months as they are such good night time scavengers so starvation would surprise me.
> 
> ...



Help is always apreciated   

my tank runs at 25c so this would not of helped, what a stupid mistake to make!!
I have been thinking of setting a puffer tank up for a while but im now tempted to do alot more research and maybe try again with c.zebra in a purpose built tank.

I was pretty careful introducing the plec to the tank and was impressed with how active he was during the week, totally gutted by this and even more so because it was probably my fault


----------



## somethingfishy (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Happy tank .. Awful pics*

Happy with the tank atm .. learning about growing which is the main aim   

Hopefully I might learn abit about photography by the next tank   My wife was so amazed by how bad I have made the pics look, that she is now having a belemy moment   

The usual two pics ... cause all the little angles I try looked even worst! 






Definately noticing the growth now which is great, my giant vallis is finally sending out some runners, so i will eventually give the tank a comb over my grandad would be proud of.





I was hoping to take a couple of pics of the new moss that Basil sent me but the close ups just did not work. Even worst I managed to get a pic of my very secretive pepermint plec but when i opened it there was just a blur, and he was not even swimming!!!

Happy with my tank progress not my photography


----------



## Kristoph91 (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Happy tank .. Awful pics*

Hey mate, sorry to hear about the plec.  
Tank looks great though


----------



## somethingfishy (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Happy tank .. Awful pics*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Hey mate, sorry to hear about the plec.
> Tank looks great though



Cheers bud   yeah was really gutted to lose the chocolate zebra plec, hopefully the pepermint is still looking good


----------



## awtong (24 Apr 2012)

*Re: Happy tank .. Awful pics*

Looking good.  Plenty of plants in there now.

Andy


----------



## awtong (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: Happy tank .. Awful pics*

Hey man how is the tank looking now?  Any updates and pics?

My tank is ticking along but my moss hasn't done much yet?  Not quite sure why.  I did get what looks like a red ramshorn snail which is doing better than the moss at the moment   not sure why he wasn't eaten by my 2 Botia kubotai maybe he is snail Rambo.  How is your moss now?

As an aside I now have another baby C. Zebra.  I got it for a great price from Ornamental fish farm in Bury.  They seem to buying in more plecs so if you ever decide on getting another it may be worth a look.

Hope it's going well!

Andy


----------



## somethingfishy (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: Happy tank .. Awful pics*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Hey man how is the tank looking now?  Any updates and pics?
> 
> My tank is ticking along but my moss hasn't done much yet?  Not quite sure why.  I did get what looks like a red ramshorn snail which is doing better than the moss at the moment   not sure why he wasn't eaten by my 2 Botia kubotai maybe he is snail Rambo.  How is your moss now?
> 
> ...



Hey there Andy

The tank imo is looking pretty good at the moment   

hopefully easerthegeaser will be coming over with his dlsr tomorrow night, cause i am well past an update. For the first time i think there will be some noticeable growth!

I thought my moss was doing quite well until i got some more from basil and realised how much better the new stuff was   Not sure why its not staying as good as his, he did mention that the tank his does the best in is running at 23c ? Could be the difference.

I would truly love another c.zebra   My little peppermint is doing really well but she is shy!

Was reading that you are settting up a shrimp tank   i have got 30 cherries coming on friday so if you want any in the future just ask. 

Hopefully tomorrow night i can do a proper post


----------



## awtong (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Happy tank ..*

Thanks for the shrimp offer.  I am not sure what I will be keeping yet and this is going to be a long term project that I will build up the equipment for.

The other half just managed to get an iphone pic of the new plec to put on my journal.  This one is not overly shy and likes to spar with the much bigger plecs!  Maybe it is a male but I won't be able to tell for a long while.

Looking forward to the pics of your tank.

Andy


----------



## O'Neil (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Happy tank ..*

Coming along nicely mate


----------



## somethingfishy (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Happy tank ..*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Thanks for the shrimp offer.  I am not sure what I will be keeping yet and this is going to be a long term project that I will build up the equipment for.
> 
> The other half just managed to get an iphone pic of the new plec to put on my journal.  This one is not overly shy and likes to spar with the much bigger plecs!  Maybe it is a male but I won't be able to tell for a long while.
> 
> ...



Shrimp offer is there if you decide to have a practice run with some freebies   I have amanos in my tank now and they are cool to watch and now they are 1" to 2" they really look after themselves.

No camera tonight plus my compact battery was completely flat lol 

checked out the plec awesome but will write more in your journal


----------



## somethingfishy (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Happy tank ..*



			
				Porksword said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely mate



Thanks buddy hopefully the new pics this weekend will look even better


----------



## somethingfishy (6 Jun 2012)

*Adding 60 cherry shrimp*

I have had roughly 10 cherry shrimp in my tank for about a month... I only ever see about two at a time but then its quite a big tank and there are lots of hiding places.

So i have bought another 60 cause i really like the two i normally see .. and by my maths i might see up to 15 now  

To me this seems a lot of shrimp, maybe its not in terms of shrimps? what i would like to know is should i increase my feed amount considerably? 

cheers dave


----------



## Antipofish (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Adding 60 cherry shrimp*

Dave, that seems a LOT to add all in one go.  Keep an eye on your water params as shrimp do contribute a fair bit of waste to the system.  Im sure you got it covered but thought I would mention it in case you had overlooked it.  (PS not speaking from experience but from bits I have read).


----------



## somethingfishy (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Adding 60 cherry shrimp*

Was wondering myself if i had overcooked the goose so to speak  

The existing cherries seem fine plus 10 amanos and 2 bamboo shrimp .. so hopefully this means the water paramiters are good and if the bioload visibly increases then i will up my water change to twice a week. 

If it looks like i have gone over the top then my nano should be up and running pretty soon


----------



## Antipofish (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Adding 60 cherry shrimp*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Was wondering myself if i had overcooked the goose so to speak
> 
> The existing cherries seem fine plus 10 amanos and 2 bamboo shrimp .. so hopefully this means the water paramiters are good and if the bioload visibly increases then i will up my water change to twice a week.
> 
> If it looks like i have gone over the top then my nano should be up and running pretty soon



I think its just more in the short term.  I dont know how many shrimp is equivalent to say one guppy or one whatever in terms of bioload, but the theory is the same I believe... Thou shall't not add too many in one go.  So as long as you keep an eye out for prolonged spikes Im sure it will all go OK


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Adding 60 cherry shrimp*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Was wondering myself if i had overcooked the goose so to speak
> 
> The existing cherries seem fine plus 10 amanos and 2 bamboo shrimp .. so hopefully this means the water paramiters are good and if the bioload visibly increases then i will up my water change to twice a week.
> 
> If it looks like i have gone over the top then my nano should be up and running pretty soon




You will be fine mate, i used to keep alot of shrimp tanks and often swapped 50+ shrimp at a time between tanks with no ill effects.... shrimp in general are considered to be very low waste producers and aslong as parameters are monitored for a few days (which you would with most new additions anyways) you will be perfectly fine  .


----------



## somethingfishy (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Adding 60 cherry shrimp*

Thanks for that bud  haha I always question my decisions ... cant wait to get the shrimp in the tank


----------



## JenCliBee (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Adding 60 cherry shrimp*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Thanks for that bud  haha I always question my decisions ... cant wait to get the shrimp in the tank




LOL.... hope they all arrive safely mate


----------



## somethingfishy (9 Jun 2012)

Feel like my tank is finally starting to fill out a bit  

Thanks easer for popping over with your camera, shame we did not have much time .. haha so be warned dirty glass and floating food   

Full tank shot ish 






Think i need to stop trying to edit my pics because i make them look worst everytime!!





Really happy with my tank at the moment and i cant wait to do my first proper scape   




I love the lilly in the bottom left corner, looking forward to watching this slowly make its way up the tank and im suprised by how many shoots it has in only a few weeks.


Love the moss that Basil sent me





haha its a shame it does not all look this healthy!! when it all arrived  it looked really lush ... but over time in my tank it seems to loose its vibrancy   

My two dwarf chiclid have paired i think? The female has found a little natural cave in the wood and stays there guarding it all the time. So fingers crossed   If anyone can tell me there names i would appreciate that.
The Female



The male





Thanks for looking ... any plant suggestions for the left of the tank would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Antipofish (9 Jun 2012)

stunning dwarf cichlids ! id love to know what they are too.


----------



## somethingfishy (9 Jun 2012)

I cant beleive she found the big hole in the wood ... I did not know it was there until I saw her heading bobbing in and out of it. Would be very cool to have some babies ... first take i have had without any breeding going on


----------



## O'Neil (9 Jun 2012)

Are they Apistos?


----------



## somethingfishy (10 Jun 2012)

They are not Apistos, but similar for sure i cant remember the name I know the common name ended in nigerian red?

Did a quick google lol they are Pelvicachromis taeniatus there common name is nigerian red


----------



## awtong (10 Jun 2012)

That is looking great now.  Will look really good if the moss really takes.  I am starting to wonder if the moss doesn't like my hotter plec temperatures.  Most journals I have read on here with great moss are non heated tanks.  I better go off and read the growing mosses sticky!

Andy


----------



## Alastair (10 Jun 2012)

Tanks looking great mate really like how lush the needle leaf ferns are too. You must be proud. Are you just doing the one water change a week? I haven't actually bothered with water changes on my Puddle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somethingfishy (10 Jun 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Tanks looking great mate really like how lush the needle leaf ferns are too. You must be proud. Are you just doing the one water change a week? I haven't actually bothered with water changes on my Puddle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks alastair, yeah i am really happy at the moment   

Yeah i just do the one water change a week at prob 30% ... whatever you do in your tank keep doing lol it looks amazing.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (11 Jun 2012)

Yeah, it's looking really good!


----------



## Alastair (15 Jun 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha thanks mate, as does yours. Id be proud if that was my first tank. looks great.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2012)

Hey up *Dave* (not Iain   )

Hows this getting along buddy? Its been a while since updates? I would love to see some?

Cheers,


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Aug 2012)

Haha I have been messing around with my shed tank so much and trying to think what I want to do with my tank I bought from ED (pieceoffish) that this tank has been a little ignored  

Will be stripping it down soon so I had better pull my finger out and get some pics done   

Thanks for asking ... gonna start a journal for the shed tank and of course the rescape hopefully when my wood from Mr Barr gets here


----------

